
‘There’s nothing left': Crew demolishes wrong home, blames Google Maps - edward
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/03/25/theres-nothing-left-crew-demolishes-wrong-home-blames-google-maps/?tid=sm_tw
======
visakanv
> The company’s slogan, according to its website, is “We could wreck the
> world.”

What a slogan.

~~~
ENTP
That could be a threat, just like "don't be evil"...

